# Commander's Initial Assessment (30 August 2009), 66 pages -- LTG Stanley McChrystal



## Tracker275 (Sep 21, 2009)

The "Commander's Initial Assessment" was released to the Washington Post and you can find it at the following link on their website if you wish to read it. I'm still reading through it, so I don't have any opinion of things as of yet.

Commander's Initial Assessment


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 21, 2009)

It's bullshit that the document is in the open... People need to start swinging from trees by their necks for giving up secrets.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 21, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> It's bullshit that the document is in the open... People need to start swinging from trees by their necks for giving up secrets.



Document has benn in his hands for 3-4 weeks with no action.  I think it was released to force them to act one way or the other.  Funny, he can hit every talk show; but can't find the time to act upon the warfighting commanders requests.  

Hope and Change baby!


----------



## Manolito (Sep 21, 2009)

I wrote it then erased it. I will check with a MOD. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 22, 2009)

SOWT said:


> ...Funny, he can hit every talk show; but can't find the time to act upon the warfighting commanders requests.




There it is.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 22, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Document has benn in his hands for 3-4 weeks with no action.  I think it was released to force them to act one way or the other.  Funny, he can hit every talk show; but can't find the time to act upon the warfighting commanders requests.
> 
> Hope and Change baby!



Every show but Fox News.    Frankly he spouted that this is "the good war" even during his campaign (whatever the hell a "good war" is).  You can't sit on your damned hands when your commanders are advising you what needs to be done.

THERE IS NO EXIT STRATEGY TO THIS WAR.  Hello.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 24, 2009)

All right....everyone relax and calm down. 

The President is a very busy guy and needs time to REVIEW the documents and the request.

After all, it's 66 pages...................................


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 24, 2009)

Centermass said:


> The President is a very busy guy and needs time to REVIEW the documents and the request.
> 
> After all, it's 66 pages...................................



Good point, CM.  

I mean it's not like it's one of the the 4000 page health bills they don't want anyone to read.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 24, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> Good point, CM.
> 
> I mean it's not like it's one of the the 4000 page health bills they don't want anyone to read.



Ding ding ding.....we have a winner!


----------

